# Seedbay First Timer!



## phatpharmer (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently won my first auction at the Seedbay and I thought I'd report on the expience. I sent my money order on the 9th of July and recieved my beans today the 22nd not bad if you ask me as I live across the pond! Not only that I noticed they gave away free beans and they had a list of freebies they had to offer, there where many that were very yummy looking strains so I gave alist of 5 that I would love to have and with my order I got what I asked for which is really cool as they don't have to even give the freebies!

 I will be ordering from the Bay again forsure not only for the prompt friendly service but for those tasty freebies! The auction I won was some Mosca Negra Cinderell99 Bx-1 and the freebie was PCR (pollen chuck revised) which is a very yummy sounding cross of Sour Diesel Bx-2.5 X Bogglegum! So if your going to order from the Bay and you see a freebie you like don't be affraid to ask you never no! Here's a pic of the goods!


                                                         Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks great, sounds super potent, and freebies are always cool as hell.


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2009)

seedbay is very good place. i have some Mosca's beans. i got his C99 F1, the Hooker fly, and the Tsi fly.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 22, 2009)

Umbra, your making me jealous! I want to get acouple of those crosses as well as the Fly pack! I've seen the Hooker fly at THC Farmer but not at the Bay so I might have to try THC Farmer I want some Cali Connection gear too so I might have to try that Seed auction site as well!


                                                        Phatpharmer


PS Umbra what freebies did you get from the Bay!


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah I'm over at the farm too. different name, though .  Freebees I got from seedbay were a little while ago. Sannie's killing fields. Since then I've gone over to sannieshop and bought his NYCD, New Blue Diesel, Shack F3, star kush(motarebel), Cheeseberry haze, and El Monstre.:holysheep:


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah Bruins!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Umbra, your making me jealous! I want to get acouple of those crosses as well as the Fly pack! I've seen the Hooker fly at THC Farmer but not at the Bay so I might have to try THC Farmer I want some Cali Connection gear too so I might have to try that Seed auction site as well!
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer
> ...


 
C.C. is in a lot of clubs in local area,how much they chargin?just curious swerves close,lol


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 22, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yeah Bruins!


 

Got to love the Big Bad Bruins! I Bleed Black&Gold! 



                                           Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> C.C. is in a lot of clubs in local area,how much they chargin?just curious swerves close,lol


 

C.C is is at the THCfarmer Bay and most all of there beans go for 100-125$US pricey but I like some of the stuff there packin!


                                              Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Jul 23, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I sent my money order on the 9th of July and recieved my beans today the 22nd not bad if you ask me as I live across the pond!


 
Sent mine July 7th and still waiting for LUI to arrive. I have sent them money and had it completely disappear before. Starting to get a little itchy. I also sent for some ortega#2 yesterday.... I wasn't specific on the freebies. Only that I prefer indy dom and I already have more than enough free mazar   They can surprise me.

It's a cool site and can be fun, especially if you feel you have gotten a steal. They had some Verite holy grail a while back and I could have had it but slept through the end of that aution. Still kicking myself for that.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Sent mine July 7th and still waiting for LUI to arrive. I have sent them money and had it completely disappear before. Starting to get a little itchy. I also sent for some ortega#2 yesterday.... I wasn't specific on the freebies. Only that I prefer indy dom and I already have more than enough free mazar  They can surprise me.
> 
> It's a cool site and can be fun, especially if you feel you have gotten a steal. They had some Verite holy grail a while back and I could have had it but slept through the end of that aution. Still kicking myself for that.


 

 nvthis I'm sure they will be there any day now, I was looking at the Ortega #2 as well but I have my eye on some Cali Connection Gear, Ortega and sweetooth make up the LUI! I got a LUI mother gifted to me by a good friend and I'm lucky as its the Ortega Pheno, I'm flowering 1 right now its at 16 days flower and you can tell already its a stout heavy yielder, so I'm sure you'll love the Lui its a heavy Indica couchlock!

                                                              Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Jul 23, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> you can tell already its a stout heavy yielder, so I'm sure you'll love the Lui its a heavy Indica couchlock!


 
Yeah, see? lol now yer just talking dirty to me!! :hubba:  I can't wait to get into that ortega and see what she is all about. Buuut, I gotta have it in my hands first 

I think the ortega#2 is the exact one they used for LUI. Should be fun. I also hear she can be a real humdinger to germ out. The ad said these were from 2007 (I believe) seed stock. Whatever. If I can get a m/f and stay away from the hermies I'll have some fun stock to play with.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yeah, see? lol now yer just talking dirty to me!! :hubba: I can't wait to get into that ortega and see what she is all about. Buuut, I gotta have it in my hands first
> 
> I think the ortega#2 is the exact one they used for LUI. Should be fun. I also hear she can be a real humdinger to germ out. The ad said these were from 2007 (I believe) seed stock. Whatever. If I can get a m/f and stay away from the hermies I'll have some fun stock to play with.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## nvthis (Jul 23, 2009)

Trust me  no bean around here ever goes unscuffed!


----------



## bshack79 (Sep 10, 2009)

I ordered from seedbay and here is the deal. My first order was 4 different auctions I won for a total of 76 bucks. then a week later I sent a payment for another auction I won for some kali mist by itself. There site says that they recieved payment and shipped my kali but not my BIG order.. *** you think is going on. do you think my payment got lost in the mail. I sent straight US CASH.. The small order made it no problem and quick too.. could the maill run that behind.. one whole week...???


----------

